# Running hot



## EddieVB (May 25, 2016)

Question to anyone...I recently bought a 67 GTO hardtop that is show quality but I want to turn it into a driver and she runs a little hot I'm thinking about switching the radiator to an aluminum with electric fans will this make her run cooler


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

How hot is a little hot?


----------

